# [Resolved] Need help booting windows 98



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I am having trouble booting my daughters computer. SHe has windows 98. When I try to start the computer I get passed the windows 98 logo then it comes up to the normal screen but the only thing there is the background. Can any one please help me. I dont know how to reinstall windows or if there is anything else I can do. I appreciate all help possible.

Thanks,Barb


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome Barb, can you tap the F 8 key upon start up and select safe mode......does safe mode load all the way?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

When I try to open in safe mode I get to the regular windows screen and it says safe mode but that is all that is there on the background is the safe mode but no other icons.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, sit tight, I can't help you, but I think someone is still on the board who can. If there is a history behind this problem, please post it while I'm searching for help.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK Thanks I appreciate it. It started last night when we went to her computer and it said there were some windows updates it needed. My husband installed the updates then it said we would need to reboot the computer. When we did that it would never open the right way again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I think I can help then........let's try this, do the F 8 thing again, and this time instead of doing safe mode, choose command prompt only.

Once there, type

scanreg /restore
and press enter

Is there yesterday or the day prior to choose from?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I did that and it ran a few things then it came up and said error cannot find LSL ODI/NDIS3 Mapper Initialization Failure press any key to continue

then I typed in what you said to and it came up with a few dates. I havent selected one yet I will wait to get your advice. 

Earlier I was getting an error that said nwnp32.dll


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

If you try to restore to an earlier day it still will not load windows


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, wait, tell me exactly what you've done so far......sorry for my delay in responding, but I'm working on quite a few problems at the same time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have to tap the F 8 key to get a menu to go to command prompt only..........perhaps you are leaving it go too far?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I hit the F8 key and then click command prompt before I have a chance to type anything it starts running and comes to an error that says cannot find LSL

ODI/NDIS3 Mapper Initialization Failure press any key to continue

At that point I can type something in and I type what you told me to. I get some dates on there for restore and when I chose one from June it will not restore back to June it ends up going to the same blank windows screen as it use to. I did get one red error message let me go write down the exact error


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Candy: in addition to scanreg /restore I wonder what SFC would come up with.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK after I choose the day to restore to and it tells me to restart my computer it lloks as if it will boot up then I get past the windows 98 logo again and I get an error that pops up that says NAV Auto Protect Unable to initiate virus scanning engine database files so I click ok and it goes back to the same blank screen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you attempt safe mode again, then go to start, run, then type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and uncheck everything except for systray and scanreg. Then restart.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

The problem is even when I open in safe mode I have nothing there. I dont even have a start button. It is just a blue background that says safe mode. There is nothing else on the screen.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Candy: in addition to scanreg /restore I wonder what SFC would come up with. *


Not sure on that one NH....may be worth a look/see.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, hold tight again, I've asked Rog to help....I think I've seen him deal with that blank desktop before....don't do anything else.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

No Start Button. Will hitting crtl + esc produce a start menu?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That one is ok to try


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Strange you should ask, these don't happen often, but when they do they are doozies to fix. Here was one from this morning:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145869

I'll follow up here with any more advice or comments you need...

If you decide to do a reinstall, let us know first, there is a prelilminary that might save you some grief.

By the way, to boot to a command prompt, you must choose the option from the same "start" menu that gives you the safe mode option: ctrl key on startup> startup menu> command prompt.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I just tried to open in safe and do the control and esc but no start button.  Thanks again for all of the help guys!


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK So which way would you recommend me trying first. Or should I say which way would be the easiest for me to understand


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

A reinstall is easiest if you have a Windows CD and the ProductKey.

You will also need a Windows startup floppy disk


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I was trying the command where I change it to shell=winfile.exe after I do that and reboot I dont see how I am in windows 3.1 it just reboots the same way it use to and I dont know at what point or where to put in the control appwiz.cpl . Im sorry to be a pain in the butt. I have a boot up disk but dont know if I have the windows cd I may have it somewhere I will look.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In the system.ini file there are two headers with 'boot' in them one is:

[boot.description]

and the other is

[boot]

You do NOT want to put the command line in the [boot.descipton] field

Make sure it is under [boot] and that there is only one shell= entry there. If you added rather than replaced, that could be the problem.

If system.ini is edited correctly you should boot to Winfile. However, it just might be that winfile.exe is missing (I would expect an error message on startup, if that were the case) and you can also try progman.exe (yes, thats 'progman', not program)

If neither works, then you have something else more drastic wrong and the reinstall is clearly our option of choice.

Don't worry about being a pain, this is a difficult problem for anyone and can take days to fix.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I double checked and I did make the change to boot. I dont receive any error messages but who knows at this point. What did you want me to do with the progman.exe? I can try that then I guess I need to just reinstall the whole thing. Could you explain how to do that again to me? Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

progman.exe is just another shell file. Try changing to 

shell=progman.exe

Let me know about what kind of reinstallation media you have, because I think that is where we are going.

Microsoft CD
ProductKey
startup boot floppy?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I do have a start up flobby. I dont believe I have the Microsoft CD. I have a CD that I thought was the windows 98 CD but no product key with it.

I tried the progman.exe it doesnt work either.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What does the questionable Windows 98 'cd' say on it?

And let's see if we can get a ProductKey for you.

Start to a command prompt again. At the c:> prompt enter each line VERY carefully. This is probably Case Sensitive as well:

*cd windows
regedit /e regkey.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
edit regkey.txt*

Now you should see data in the DOS editor. Use your arrow key to scroll down and look in the right hand pane for an entry which says:

ProductKey and has a 25 character code next to it. Copy the code very carefully.

Once you have the code copied, press alt+f and then x to exit the editor.

enter the following command:

*cd windows\options\cabs*

do you end up at

c:\windows\options\cabs>


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK Im doing that now. I am stuck on the second part the regedit it sounds like it is doing something but hasnt yet. I guess my disk isnt any good. My friend gave it to me to use. I suppose I need to buy a windows 98 cd.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Wait, you didn't try booting with the CD did you?

You just want to boot to a command prompt the way you did before. The productkey is on your hard drive.

You just have to be sure to enter the commands correctly.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh I did have the cd in. I took it out but it still seems to take a while with the regedit /e regkey.txt

Do I have that typed correctly 

regedit /e regkey.txt

with the correct spacing???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This must be entered all on one line; in this example I have put ^ where the spaces go:

*regedit^/e^regkey.txt^HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion*


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I got the code then I hit alt f and x and enter

When I try to go to cd windows/options/cabs it just goes back to a C:\ windows (in dos mode)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Which way are you entering those slashes. When entered like this / they are interpreted as 'switches' not path statements.

if you are at c:\windows>

you can just enter cd options\cabs


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Must be UNIX


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I did that and now I am at the spot I am suppose to be.
(WOW I thought I typed it right last time, I think Im going cross eyed from staring at it to long  )Ok now what do I do!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, we can do one of two things; if you know that you have a proper Microsoft Win98 CD it would be best to use that. What does it say on it?

If it is not Microsoft Installation CD, then we need to use the setup file on the hard drive.

In either case, start by entering this line from the command prompt:

*ren c:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll iemigrat.old*

watch those slashes, there's a space after ren and after .dll

if you don't get an error message, the command executed properly.

If the CD doesn't look copacetic, enter:

*setup*

and follow the prompts.

If you think the CD is good, boot with your Windows startup floppy, accept CD-ROM support and at the a:> prompt enter:

*e:\setup*

now this assumes that 'd' was the letter previously assigned to your CD-ROM drive. The boot disk bumps this up one, so you have to enter 'e'; if it was something else, modify accordingly.

If you get any errors in the setup process, please copy them exactly. Most are researchable and have workarounds.

Have that ProductKey handy.

By the way, when setup completes (hopefully) you will have the orginal version of IE, so that will have to be updated.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

from that command I entered everything and it said bad command

then i entered it again and said it couldnt find file c:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll


I think the CD isnt good to use since it isnt from microsoft so I should go off the hard drive if possible


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, then, assuming you spelled it correctly, then it's just not there; we will have to hope for the best.

go ahead and run setup from the c:\windows\options\cabs prompt.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

when I type setup from that comman it says bad command or file name


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you are at c:\windows\options\cabs

try entering:

*dir setup.exe*

do you get a 'hit' for it?

if yes, try entering setup or setup.exe again. Watch the spelling.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK When I enter that something coms up that says

Volume in drive C is KATELYNN

Volume Serial number is 077B-1DE9

Directory of C:\Windows\Options\Cabs

File not found
4,708.87 MB Free

then it goes back to the command prompt and when I enter setup or setup.exe it says bad command or file name


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try just a plain

dir
and press enter there.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

ok when i enter dir a whole bunch of stuff comes up


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Doggone.

We are probably SOL here (don't ask for a translation if you don't know what I mean) without the setup file or a microsoft cd.

I'm told you can buy them on E-bay. If you don't know whether you had Win98 First Edition or Second Edition, get the Second Edition version.

There may be other sources as well, you just have to be resourceful.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

do I do anything with all of the stuff that popped up when she had be hit just dir or just turn off the computer until I get a new cd?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do you know what version of Win98 was installed? We might be able to send the file to you and have it work if the rest of the cab files are intact.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Im not sure what version of 98 was on there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

See if you can tap the F 8 key and select command prompt only.

Then type

ver
and hit enter.

I *think* that should get you the version number, just don't have a windows boot disk in the floppy drive.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Just a thought. You might try scanreg /fix from a command prompt instead of scanreg /restore. Other options, if all else fails, is trying a sys c: and/or fdisk /mbr. It might not work but at this point it can't hurt.

Good luck.

Kilowatt

By the way, the CD you have. What exactly is it? This wouldn't happen to be a Compaq would it? If not, please give us as much info about the computer as possible.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

enter:

*dir c:\windows\explorer.exe*

and let us know what the date and file size of Explorer is


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

THe computer is an HP Pavillion 6683. The disc I have looks like it is just a copy someone made.

The version is 4.10.2222

when i ran the dir c:\windows\explorer.exe this is what came up

EXPLORER EXE 180,224 04-23-99 10:22p
1 file 180,224 bytes
0 dir 4,708.87 MB free

should i try scanreg /fix from a command prompt instead of scanreg /restore or sys c: and/or fdisk /mbr now??

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try scanreg /fix

first. It must be run from c:> or c:\windows>



You have Windows 98 Second Edition.

sys c: and fdisk /mbr have to be run from Windows boot disks at the a:> prompt. I wouldn't run sys c: unless you are absolutely sure the boot disk is a Win98 SE version.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok I ran it and it said it successfully fixed my registry. I clicked ok and it took me back to the C prompt.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You would want to try to reboot now; I'd try Safe Mode to be most conservative.

By the way, HPs of that vintage usuallly came with "Recovery" disk software. One of which, I believe, is an "applications" recovery which includes the operating system, but does not wipe the entire disk. The other is a full recovery which formats and starts everything from scratch. Do you know if you have either of those?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK when I reboot this time it opens in safe mode with the blue background however this time the Program Manager pops up with it. There are no other icons in the background, but program manager is up.

I do not have those disks because the computer was given to me by a friend. I will have to check and see if she has them but very doubtful.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Program Manager.

Heh, hey.

Is there a File>Run field there? It sounds like you have sucessfully loaded progman.exe

Type *system.ini* in File > Run and see if it opens in Notepad.

If it does, modify that shell=progman.exe line to read shell=explorer.exe

close the file and save the change when prompted.

Then click File > Exit to shutdown. Restart and see if you get your normal explorer desktop. If a normal mode boot fails, try safe mode again.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn I got a little excited there for a minute.  I did everything you said. When I rebooted I got in dos mode something that reads 

Microsoft Workgroups ODI/NDIS3 Mapper Version 2.0
Error: cannot find LSL
ODI/NDIS3 mapper initialization failure
Press any key to continue

I hit enter then get the windows 98 logo

After that a blue screen comes up with a red box that says
NAV Auto Protect
Unable to initialize the virus scanning engine database files
I click ok

then a windows networking box pops up with the nwnp32.dll error

I click enter to get past that and it goes back to that same blank screen where you see the start button flash then go away.

I restarte din safe mode but this time I get that same blue screen that just says safe mode but nothing else.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, to simplify things let's get autoexec.bat and config.sys out of the way once and for all, that is where those "network" errors are coming from.

Boot to a c:> prompt and enter each line:

*ren autoexec.bat autoexec.xxx
ren config.sys config.xxx*

now enter:

*cd windows
edit system.ini*

and change that shell=explorer.exe line back to

shell=progman.exe

Alt+F, Save and eXit as before.

First try a normal mode boot, if that get's you the Program Manager, great. If not, try Safe Mode again.

Once you get the Program Manager back, click

File > Run and enter:

*control appwiz.cpl*

Add/Remove programs should open.

Try removing Internet Explorer and see if it will return to an earlier version. If it does, change back to shell=explorer.exe and try another reboot.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I got to the add remove programs. I found internet explorer beside Internet Explorer it said Q813489 (never seen that on there before) when I try to remove it, it says invalid INF file


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's this:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/813489/default.asp

Is there any other entry for IE there? Try removing it or running "repair" if you can

Are you in Safe or Normal mode?

If you click File > Run and enter *winfile*

does winfile open?

If yes, do you see a folder:

intern~1

If you are in Normal mode, double click to open that and if Iexplore.exe is there try double clicking to run it and let's see what happens.

If you haven't been able to boot in Normal mode, try opening the

setup folder under Intern~1

If you see setup.exe there, try to run it and maybe we can get an IE overinstall


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I am in normal mode. There was another listed there as Microsoft Internet Explorer. I clicked repair but it didnt look like it did anything. When I go to winfile the only thing listed there is actsetup.dir


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry, I may not have given you correct path instructions.

When you open Winfile I think you should see a folder identified as:

c:\

at the top left of the Window.

Double click that and you should get the directory tree of c:\

Now look for

progra~1

That is the Programs directory. Double click that to display the file tree.

When THAT file tree is displayed you should see

intern~1

Double click that and a file tree should open up under it. But in the Right Hand pane you may find *IExplore.exe*

I'd like to try to run that in Normal mode -- you may even get an internet dialup and connection.

Also there may be a setup folder under Intern~1, that might have the old setup.exe -- but mind you I'm looking at an old Win98 system with IE 4.01 on it, so I'm not sure what has changed with the updates.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I get an error message that reads
a required .DLL file C://WINDOWS/SYSTEM/SHDOCVW.DLL was not found

also another one that reads File Manager cannot find specified file or 1 of its components. Make sure path and filename are correct and all libraries are available


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Very interesting.

From File > Run, enter:

*sfc*

The system File Checker should open.

>> click "extract one file"

>> enter *SHDOCVW.DLL*

>> Click on "Start"

>> In the "Restore from" field, enter *c:\windows\options\cabs*

>> In the "Save File in" field, enter: *c:\windows\system*

>> Click OK,

Is the file successfully extracted?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I did it and it says file was not found verify that you have selected the correct 'Restore from' location and try again


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sonofagun. I don't think that cabs directory is any good. The missing or wrong shdocvw.dll is the most common cause of the blank desktop.

We are going to have to see if it is to be found anywhere else on the hard drive; perhaps it got backed up someplace.

From File > Run, enter: *command*

Does a DOS Window open? If yes, enter:

*cd c:
dir /s shdocvw.dll*

If you get a hit for it any place, note the exact path; if multiple locations, note all.

If you can't get a command prompt in Winfile, reboot to one.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

By the way, what Windows version are you currently posting from?

If it is SE, you can try copying your version to the c:\windows\system folder of this computer.

You can also download it from:

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

click the dll search link and download the Win98 SE version to a floppy or other convenient location.

In fact, here it is:

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/download.cgi?FileID=2979


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Man we just cant get a break here can we!! 

What comes up is this
Volume in drive C is KATELYNN
Volume Serial Number is 077B-1DE9
Directory of C:\
File not Found
4,701.16 MB Free


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

the computer I use now is Windows XP


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I am saving it to a floppy


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Any time you want.

I posted a download link in the previous post for Win 98 SE shdocvw.dll

You can copy it to a floppy, put the floppy in the winfile system, and enter:

copy a:\shdocvw.dll c:\windows\system

That should replace it. If you're very lucky, and change your shell back to explorer.exe -- you just might have Desktop.

You might be able to do this without rebooting to an a:> prompt by using the DOS command prompt from Winfile.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

so I should just go to the safe mode command prompt and enter the copy a:\shdocvw.dll c:\windows\system as the command and have the disk in the computer


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you're still in Winfile, just try the command window there.

Otherwise, normal mode command prompt should work. If you can't access your a:\> drive that way, then just use a startup disk without cd-rom support and substitute.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK i copied the file and it said 1 file copied. It has now gone back to the c prompt.

What do I do at this point?
SOrry to ask so many questions just want to make sure I dont make any mistakes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you could try running Iexplore.exe again and see if anything else reports missing, but I think I would just cut to the chase and run system.ini again so it opens in notepad, change back to

shell=explorer.exe

then close all your windows, shut down (File > Exit) and reboot.

I've seen this issue solved a number of times with a straight forward replacement of that file, but with the Update issue, who knows....

Don't worry about the questions, you're doing great with the feedback, I know exactly what's going on without having to ask more questions than necessary.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I think we are getting somewhere! This time when I did everything and rebooted, I get the NAV AUto Protect box again, and the nwnp32.dll error again, I also get an explorer arror that says the program performed an illegal and must be restarted, I also get an error that reads a required DLL file c:\WINDOWS|SYSTEM|URLMON.DLL not found 

I also get another message that says Norton Antivirus driver could not be loaded and the system is not protected against viruses please restart computer


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I forgot to mention that this time the start bar is there


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For all that, did you get the normal desktop once all the error messages were complete?

You can go back to that download site and get urlmon.dll for SE and copy that; it sure sounds like there are going to be more problems yet, but if we can get IE reinstalled or patched sufficiently to go online we've done well.

Also if you got the desktop, run *msconfig* and uncheck under the startup tab all the norton files that are causing errors, or simply go to add/remove programs and uninstall Norton.

You can also try a Safe Mode boot now and see if the desktop comes up without errors, this bypasses all the startups.

What kind of connection to the Internet does this system normally have, is it dialup, dsl, cable -- is a network card required?

nwnp32.dll is a Novell networking file, not a Windows one.

.... might be a good time to take a break, at least for me; I usually take care of business in the early afternoon and get back after a few hours.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I will go thru and do the things you have recommended. I will get back to you later today. I have some errands to run and will have more time this evening. I very much appreciate all of the help you have and are giving me.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're most welcome; it's a challenging problem for both of us


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

The internet connection for that computer is dsl. I have copied the urlmon.dll file to the computer. I could not get to the program manager again but was able to click start and uninstall norton that way. When I reboot the only thing I really get now is still the nwnp32.dll error and an explorer error that when you click details says explorer caused an invalid page fault in module SHDOC.DLL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Verify the spelling on that, is it shdoc.dll (not a windows file) or shdocvw.dll, the one we replaced?

If it's the one we replaced, then we don't have a compatible set of Internet Explorer files.

Are you able to establish connectivity with the dsl on this system? And will IE open?

*edit* Even though this is a Novell file (http://support.microsoft.com/servicedesks/fileversion/moreinfo.asp?Id=127662)

Microsoft says.... http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q166/8/32.asp&NoWebContent=1

See under "additional files"

Of course the problem is you have no reinstallation media, so you don't want to remove anything you can reinstall. If the file is properly 'registered', you can probably just copy it to get rid of the error message. I actually doubt that it is required and we may be able to kill the messenger simply by deleting any calls from the registry, but we can cross that bridge if we come to it.

Other, earlier error messages you had indicated the presence of a Novell Client installation. This can be removed through the Control Panel Network Applet. All you should need for your network card is Client for Microsoft Networks and TCP/IP (plus netbeui if the systems are networked). For serious networking issues I have to refer you to the Network forum.....

Now if you can get online you want to remove and reinstall Internet Explorer. You may be able to just reinstall from the IE homepage.

Since you have a dsl connection, if you have no other method of getting Internet Explorer, you could try downloading the setup file from this site, burn it to a CD (if you have a burner) and copy it over to run:

http://www.broomeman.com/support/wsiedown.html

There are even full packages all the way up to the latest service pack available here:

http://helpdesk.uvic.ca/how-to/support/win95/msiexpl.html

You might even want to put an alternate browser on the system such as Opera7 which is independent of IE an its files. It's only a 12mb download and can easilty be burnt, copied and installed.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

The spelling on it is SHDOC401.DLL

I am a bit confused on where to go from here. I cant make the change for the nwnp32.dll error as recommended by the link you gave me because I cant get to the add remove programs. The computer also wont get online. It seems this explorer error wont let me do much of anything. I have no background icons only a start bar. I can go to the sight and save the IE download to a cd but then I dont know how to get it on that computer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I take it you don't have any access to the Control Panel? Do you have a start menu? What error do you get if you try to open the Control panel?

You actually don't want to remove anything you can't reinstall -- so I was just recommending replacing that file individually to stop the error.

The more serious problem is the other error and the inability to open folders.

Do you have a run icon on the start menu? Can you enter: *control* and get the control panel? Will Explorer open if you enter *explorer*

If you burn a setup file to a CD, and the CD-rom is accessible on the current system, all you have to do is copy it to the hard drive and run it.

Try replacing both the shdoc401.dll and nwnp32.dll to

c:\windows\system

using the same technique as before. Download it from the Dr D's site to a floppy and copy it to c:\windows\system

If RUN is available, you can get a DOS window by running: *command*

Other files that may need to be replaced include:

Mshtml.dll, Comctl32.dll, and Shlwapi.dll

But your best bet would be to try to remove and reinstall IE.

you can also enter:

control appwiz.cpl from Start > RUN


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I have replaced all of those dll files except mshtml because it wouldnt fit on a disk. Now when I reboot the explorer message says it has cause an error with browseui.dll so I am downloading that file now to save to the computer. However, now I am not getting a start menu bar so I can not get to the add remove programs.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK after replacing the vrowseui file I can now get icons in the background and a start bar. But now instead of getting an explorer error I get one that says Ndetect has caused an illegal action in an unknown module. I will now try to get to add remove programd and try to uninstall explorer.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

Rog you wont believe this. I added a few more of the dll files and was able to get onto the add remove programs. I am not exactly sure what I did but I tried to uninstall explorer, it wouldnt uninstall but I tried to do a repair of IE and it asked if I wanted to go back to a previous version and I said yes. When I rebooted it updated some windows 98 settings or files and when it came up the only error I got was the nwnp32.dll. So I was able to get online but stopped there and have done nothing else until I talk to you and see what you suggest I do. SHould I now try to go get an updated version of IE or what?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, it sounds like we've definitely been on the right track then. I would have mentioned browseui too, but I was waiting to see if you got any specific errors which I knew were associated with it.

Hopefully the best way to fix the other file error, which is probably an annoyance rather more than anything is simply to put the file in c:\windows\system

Do NOT follow the Microsoft articles' suggestion to remove and reinstall DUN, I regretted posting that as soon as I did. You have nothing to reinstall DUN with and it is a whole set of critical files that are even required for dsl.

Unfortunately we can't "register" the dll, so if the error continues, we'll just look for a manual way of eliminating references to it.

Now that you can get online an browse I think the first thing I would do is install an "alternate" browser such as Opera7; it's a 12 mb download and should be a breeze for you on dsl.

This could help in troubleshooting later issues, since you will know if they are browser related.

Once you have a backup browser, then go for the IE Update.

It would be good to download the FULL setup file from that non microsoft site and even have a copy on CD-ROM if you can swing it. That way you can re-run it if necessary without having any connectivity.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

How should I go about putting the file in c:\windows\system? Just want to make sure I do it right. 

I will go ahead now and install the Opera 7 and then update IE. I will get back to you when I have completed these steps.

You have been such a lifesaver!!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Heck you can just drag and drop it if that's working. Or copy/paste is what I usually do.


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I reinstalled IE. When I reboot the only thing that came up this time was still that dreaded nwnp32.dll and a windows update box that says an error has occured loading C\WINDOWS\SYSTEM/mstime.dll the file may not have been installed or it has been corrupted. Should I go to the Dr D and do like we did before and download it and save it to C\WINDOWS\SYSTEM?


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK I have gotten rid of both the nwnp32 error and the mstime error. When I reboot looks like everything is back to normal. The only other thing I am worried about now is that I think we took Norton off when I was getting those errors. Should I reinstall it from somewhere or is there some other virus software I should use? 

Thanks again so much for all your help. You were very patient and stuck it out with me and I appreciate it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see no reason why you shouldn't reinstall Norton. I would expect it to work fine with the repairs made. But if it doesn't, and you want to try a freeware substitute, there is Grisoft AVG:

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php

I'm not sure where you would reinstall it from if you don't have the CD or if there is no Programs directory or setup file left for it. I'm not sure, but if you retained the registration number you might be able to download it again.

I think you would need to contact them about it.

You might find some online support available here:

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/nav/nav_2002_contact_tscs_other.html

You're most welcome for the help -- it's been a pleasure working with you -- and although there were many frustrating obstacles to overcome -- perhaps at least you enjoyed your "magical mystery tour" of "Olde Schoole Windows" 

I'd love to put a final "resolved" on this, so give me the word and I shall


----------



## momsabeast (Jul 11, 2003)

I am happy to say you can finally mark this one resolved. However in some sick way it was fun to learn a few things that I never knew about computers. I didnt think there was much hope for this machine and now after all of your help and running spybot it is faster than ever. My daughter will be happy to have her computer back. Thanks again for everything! I will definately recommend this site to others it has been a real lifesaver!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can't ask for a better outcome than that on one of the stickier issues we run into here. Usually folks have reinstall media so they take that course. When they don't then they have no choice but to take the longer roads and Windows byways, when we can find them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, just wanted to pop back in here and say congrats to both of you


----------

